# Question about making a pen with feathers.



## GPDMTR25 (Aug 28, 2009)

I’m currently trying to work with some feathers to cast myself. I was using a drop of CA on both ends of the feather to attach it to the tube. The top of the feathers glued fine but it was the other end that I had problems. The feathers I have, Jungle **** nail feathers, have very soft and fluffy feather on the other end. This is where I had the problem and the glue. I was thinking of trying it again but this time cutting off these feathers. I was also wondering if others actually use glue at all. I was worry about not to using any glue because of the way the feather might come out during the casting. I figured if they weren’t glue the feathers would get stuck together. 

I was wondering if anyone is aware of any feather casting tutorials. I located one http://www.shanewhitlock.com/photo/v/wood/pens/feather_tut/IMG_0483.jpg.html
He uses much larger feathers than I did and he didn’t use any glue. 

The photo is the type of feathers I have.  

Thanks for any help
Angela


----------



## HSTurning (Aug 29, 2009)

JohnU has pheasant feathers for sale now.  Maybe he could help.


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Aug 29, 2009)

I just purchased two of his blanks. I've been researching most of the day and it appears glue isn't used. Also a lot of fishing rod materials are used to create certain looks in the pens. 
Angela


----------



## mickr (Aug 29, 2009)

very thin fly wrapping line???


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 29, 2009)

Maybe that really thin double sided scotch tape? The clear stuff.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 2, 2009)

I tried gluing to the tube.  Then I tried gluing on a piece of paper, the thought being that I could then cut and glue the paper to the tube. I think the theory of it is sound, but I could not get the feathers glued on the paper in a way that was pleasing to me, and so never reached the stage of gluing the paper to the tube.  I ended up surrendering and purchasing the blanks from John, because the cost of feathers, glue and time was kicking my butt.  I think that tying the feathers with fishing line makes a lot of sense. You wouldn't tie the feathers around the actual tube.  You tie them out beyond the tubes creating a sock that the tube is inside of.  I could be completely wrong again with this theory too.


----------

